# The dogs and I out for a walk



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

The dogs and I went for a walk in the woods a couple days ago and I took a whole bunch of pics. Here are some of them. 
Grace (gray standard), Ivy (black standard pup), Chantel (apricot standard pup), Jade (Dobie.. the old girl of the house  )

I absolutely love to watch them all running and playing and just purely enjoying life!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Here are some of just Grace. She was so photogenic I just couldn't resist some of the opportunities she gave me to get lovely shots of her.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Love Love your pictures. It was neat to see the trail of tongues!!! I also like the one where everyone is going one way and Chantel decided to take her own route. The pictures of Grace are amazing. So playful and muscular, it's really neat to see.

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

They still look so graceful even though they are just playing. Perfect breed if there ever was a perfect breed.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome pictures - as usual! thanks for sharing!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Hey! I know where that road is. LOL 

Look at that tongue on Jade!!! And Grace must have the longest tongue I have ever seen!

I love Grace's self stack. She is so elegant. 

You guys must have had a great time out for our walk....or should I say RUN!
_


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous pictures. Especially love your #8 of #10 shot of Grace running, ears flapping, so graceful, is this why she got her name?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Absolutely fabulous pictures. Especially love your #8 of #10 shot of Grace running, ears flapping, so graceful, is this why she got her name?


No, actually her name is because we wanted to name her something in honor of our Mom and so her registered name is Wispynook's Amazing Grace. But, we both have said more than once that she was properly named "Grace" as she is so graceful...lol.
Thanks for the compliments on her.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Absolute fun with the pack! Grace is stunning! Chantel is a little cutie pie! Ivy and Chantel look like they can get into some serious trouble together! LOL. Love your Dobie, Jade too.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

great pics, they are having a field day


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Those are some wonderful pictures of everyone having fun!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> great pics, they are having a field day


_
Hi Sivaro! You made a funny! So cute! Missed you._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _
> Hi Sivaro! You made a funny! So cute! Missed you._


HEY, you stole my line!! I was going to make a remark on that..lol. Gotta do this AGAIN! :fish: We really have to stop thinking the same things...lol.

A "field day" hey sivaro? LOL. Hmmmmm. Yep, I would say they were having a field day.. or a day in the field.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Great pics, gorgeous dogs!


----------

